# Hotel death



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

What a tragedy. 6 kids unconscious and one died around a Michigan hotel pool and its being blamed on carbon monoxide from a pool heater. Even an officer responding suffered from fumes.

My question is that after having a lot of work done on my house last year I had to have a carbon monxide detecter installed, to meet code. I asked why since my house is all electric. It was because of my attached garage.

Wouldn't a commercial property have to have a carbon monoxide detector? For something so important didn't the hotel have regular safety checks by the fire department.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I agree that this travesty should never have happened.

Common sense says that this should have been inspected several times a year.

We never know what kind of "deals" were made with the inspectors to get a pass on things . 

I know of a local restaurant ( major chain), that had several health and safety inspectors pass it, but I also know that they had an Orange that had rolled behind their milk storage area that had been there for several months and molded, then dried up and shriveled. 
I witnessed it, finally reported it to the County inspector after almost a year. 


I have sympathy for those children and their parents.


ED


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

A similar incident happen locally. No one died but a bunch of people got sick in a restaurant. Believe it not only residences are required to have CO detector here.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

StartingO....

It's a terrible shame... and in a *public* ediface/building , i would have thought that Mich would/should have had a reg to have a CO detector.

However, I vehemently disagree with your state telling you that you must have a CO in a private residence... let alone because you have an attached garage.

Is it a good idea... Yes my personal opinion is that it is a good idea... and I have CO monitors....

BUT. we do not need more people legislating our personal lives when it does not infringe on others safety or freedoms.

Sorry... But Colorado legislated it also (upon sale), and yes we had a trajedy and lost a family of four, but there are many risks in life, of which we have a plethora of regulators that justify their jobs/existance on rather limited issues.

Thanks Dr Phil....

Good going


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I imagine it is in the building code and when improvements are made it has to be upgrade to code. We cannot argue what should be in the code. If it comes to safety I agree it should be in the code. They are also not very expensive.

Pool heaters are VERY bad for getting rust and scale inside them and the burners getting clogged with rust. Because they sit outside they get rusty quickly and should be cleaned and checked once a year.

However there is no law saying you need to get your furnace or pool heater or car checked once a year.

Probably it was spilling CO and their room was close by and with the windows open it got in. One of those freaky perfect storm scenarios. Very sad.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

This is really very interesting. Thanks Startingover. I didn't realize yesterday that it was an* indoor* pool, with *800* ppm vs the 50 ppm permitted per safety code. 

http://counton2.com/2017/04/02/1-de...n-michigan-hotel-carbon-monoxide-leak-police/

A motel in town in town here was warned that they would be shut down if they didn't fix all the many violations including electrical work at the pool. What I was told is that anything that can combust can cause CO.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> However, I vehemently disagree with your state telling you that you must have a CO in a private residence... let alone because you have an attached garage.


There are so many people that just don't think. Do the kids in a home have a choice?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Why is the pool heater 'in the building'? Isn't that what pipes are for?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Sounds like it was in a maintenance/mechanical room. How it got out remains to be seen.

Usually they have flame rollout switches or the wiring gets burnt and it shuts down. Could also be a problem with the chimney and combustion air supply to the room. I am sure the inspectors will find out.


----------



## Erico (Oct 24, 2016)

Nik333 said:


> There are so many people that just don't think. Do the kids in a home have a choice?


Yep. Codes are not in place to protect only the owner. Codes also protect other occupants, children, guests, and future owners.

Codes also protect emergency responders who have to rescue people too to install co detectors. See: the fireman overcome in this story


----------

